# Handgun Newbie with New Stoeger Couger 8000 owner



## triplebike (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi all, a few questions about the above if you don't mind.

1- Preferred ammo for target shooting - practice etc.

2- Preferred ammo for home defense

3- Replacement mags - Ive seen the 10 rd (which I would prefer over the 15 rd) on sale for $19.99 - will these be ok for my 8000?

4- Any further tips or advice would be greatly appreciated

My short story here;

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=23494

Thanks


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations on your purchase.

For practice ammo I use Remington FMJ or Winchester FMJ. My Cougar has not had a problem with any type of ammo that I have use from cheaper brands to name brands.

For self defense I use Remington Golden Saber JHP 124 grain or Winchester JHP 147 grain.

Any mag listed for the Beretta Cougar 8000F (8000L will be to short) will work in the Stoeger Cougar 8000. CDNN is a good source for mags.

Stoeger Industries is a subsidiary of Beretta. The Stoeger Cougars are made in Turkey using the same machinery that Beretta used to make the original Cougars. It is every bit the quality of the Beretta. The Stoeger 8000 in 9mm is identical to the Beretta Cougar L Type P (Cougar L slide, lighter barrel and beveled slide, but with a full-length magazine). Beretta discontinued the Cougar around 2006.

A great gun for the money, enjoy.


----------



## triplebike (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks for the information cougartex. I really appreciate it. I'm looking forward to trying this gun out at the range next week. I'll be sure to post my results.


----------



## JBPDXOR (Dec 5, 2009)

Congrats on your selection for the Cougar.
I have over 1300 rounds shot, using the cheapest stuff I could find. No FTE or FTF.

I have 2 holsters, a Wal Mart air gun fabric holster( less than $7.00) and a IWB/OWB from LittleBearholsters . I also bought a lamb skin pistol pouch from Sportsman Guide and a shoulder holster from UGB. Then I bought a cell phone case from Harbor freight that I use for either 2 mags or 1 mag and a small LED light. 

I have some mixed emotions about what ammo type to use for defense. One guy had a good story about using FMJ as it will penatrate(sp) better than HP. Thus minimizing the 9mm versus a .45ACP. Then I think that ammo type should be selected for the time of the year. Winter, you need more power to get through all the clothes. Summer, less so. Hmmmmmmmm ?

Anyway, enjoy
:smt023


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Congrats! My girlfriend picked one of these out a few years ago and she loves it. She has many, many rounds through it (including some really old and tarnished ammo) and it's been flawless. Excellent weapon for the price. :smt023


----------



## group17 (Jan 4, 2010)

My cougar feeds any target ammo I have ever tried. Never had a FTF or jam ever.
+1 CDNN for mags. They have the 10 round mags for $15, if they fit.


----------

